# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Në kërkim të romancës >  A mund të kthehet dashuria në urrejtje?!

## Uarda-1

Shume njeres thone qe dashurine nga urrejtja e ndan nje fije shum shum e holle.
Po ju cfare mendoni??

Mendoni se mund te dashuroni nje person qe urreni  :syte zemra:  apo te urreni personin qe dashuroni?????????? :i terbuar: 

P.S. Te dashurosh s'eshte mekat, te urresh eshte mekat  :xx:

----------


## land

Thuhet dashurohet me zemer,por ne fakt nuk eshte e vertete,dhe dashuria dhe urrejtja jane ne tru,bile bikerisht ne te njejten ane te trurit, ne te njejten "zone" :ngerdheshje: ...pra jane pjese integrale te njera tjetres.

----------


## Uarda-1

> Thuhet dashurohet me zemer,por ne fakt nuk eshte e vertete,dhe dashuria dhe urrejtja jane ne tru,bile bikerisht ne te njejten ane te trurit, ne te njejten "zone"...pra jane pjese integrale te njera tjetres.


po kur dashuria eshte ne tru atehere si e shpjegon faktin qe duam nje person dhe jo nje tjeter dhe shpesh duam njeriun e gabuar dh eqe me tru duhet te kemi arsyetim ne perkundrazi bejem ate qe ehste gabim dhe kjo pse? se na shtyn zemra se zemra eshte larg nga arsyetimi

----------


## Elonaa

> Shume njeres thone qe dashurine nga urrejtja e ndan nje fije shum shum e holle.
> Po ju cfare mendoni??
> 
> Mendoni se mund te dashuroni nje person qe urreni  apo te urreni personin qe dashuroni??????????
> 
> P.S. Te dashurosh s'eshte mekat, te urresh eshte mekat





Tek une nuk ndoth ky fenomen!
Ate qe dashuroj e dashuroj me gjithe forcen e shpirtit dhe s'mund ta urrej.Ate q e urrej e urrej per jet.
Nqs se me ndoth qe dashuroj dicka qe s'duhet ta dua mbase do frenoj veten te ndaloj dashurin por  respktin s'kam per ta humbur dhe urrejtjen s'kam per ta lejuar te lind.Nganjehere edhe mund te dashurosh dike qe nuk perputheni ne planet per jeten.Mund edhe te ndahesh, kjo s'do te thot qe te lind urrejtja pas ketij veprimi.Dashuria zevendesohet me respekt me mire se sa me urrejtje.Perjashtoj si gjithmon rastin ekstrem te tradhetis.per vet veprimin e ulet qe do bej partneri lind automatikisht urrejtja.Se frenojm dot!

----------


## symphony

Dashuria e dashuruar nuk njeh urrejtjen! :rrotullo syte:

----------


## Baptist

> Shume njeres thone qe dashurine nga urrejtja e ndan nje fije shum shum e holle.
> Po ju cfare mendoni??
> 
> Mendoni se mund te dashuroni nje person qe urreni  apo te urreni personin qe dashuroni??????????
> 
> P.S. Te dashurosh s'eshte mekat, te urresh eshte mekat


mes dashurise ne njeren ane dhe urrejtjes ne tjetren ekzistojne miliona vagona ndjesishe deri te ndjenja neutrale per te arritur te vagoni i skajshem i ekstremit te urrejtjes. 

Te gjithe keta vagona kan dhe lokomotiven e vet, dhe teresia emocionale e personit varet nga sa dhe cili shtyen me shume duke terhequr tjeret ne anen e vet. 


Disave mund t'u mungoje plotesisht vagoni i skajit te kundert te urrejtjes, ca te tjereve ai i dashurise. 

Por njerezit qe dashurine dhe urrejtjen i kane futur ne nje vagon kane nevoje per psikoterapi te rende dhe intenzive, ne rast se kete ngaterrese nuk e kane me te lindur. Te tjeret, nuk kane sherim. 

Ata qe vagonit te dashurise i japin rolin e lokomotives  me tere forcen e saj,  -edhe nese bartin vagonin e urrejtjes, ai do te kapet nga pluhuri qe ngrejne vagonet e dashurise me c'rast edhe urrejtjen do ta trajtoje me njerezi.

Urrejtja eshte barre e rende, dhe mallkimi me i madh qe mund ta gjej njeriun ne jeten e tij. 
-E mira thote: po pate mundesi - shkepute vagonin e urrejtjes qe te fluturosh i/e lire.

----------


## bombona

dashuria duhet ushqyer cdo dite qe te jetoje gjate,pasi nese nuk e ushqen eshte si ajo lulja qe thahet dhe ne vend te aromes se mir cliron vatem kalbesire...
urrejtja vjen menjeher pas dashuris dhe anasjedhtas nuk ja njeri qe pasi ka dashur nje njeri i ka ndar nje ''fije''dhe ai te qendroj konstant,pra rrjedh qe ai ta urreje.
e njejta gje ndodh me urrejtejen...
per mua dashuria dhe urrejtje jan nja qift i pandashem qe sado te mundohen ti largohen njeri tjeterit aq do afrohen me shum...

----------


## luli2009

dashurija eshte  e madhe por shum shpejt zhduket nese genjen ne gjeren me te vogel kot me dasht  kur nuk e man

----------


## Daniel Maker

Di qe te me haj ne bes ai person qe dua do te shuhet nga jeta ime me zor kshu qe vetem urrejtja me ngel per ate.

----------


## Uarda-1

Une personalisht dashuria qe i jap nje personi eshte me verte shum shum e madhe po ashtu sic jap dashuri do te doja te merja...
Por nese behet fjale per urrejtje ndaj personit qe kam dashur dikur, nuk e kam bere dot nuk ja arrij teurrej e kam te veshtire.... sepse e di qe po urreva nuk do kthehej me gje mbrapa....
per sa i perket asaj qe te urresh e te duash nuk e di po nuk besoj se e bej... pavaresisht se nuk urrej deri me sot por mbaj dhe mar inat dhem qe mund te fal po jo te haroj dhe qe te kthehet ai inat ne dashuri.... se besoj spse do vazhdoj qe te ritet inati dhe do filloja te urreja e jo me te dashuroja.....
Por ka persona qe ate qe e urrejne nje dite fillojne ta duan... ec mo se gje e keqe seshte te duash ke urren pavaresisht se shume e veshtire per tu praktikuar.... :syte zemra:  :xx:

----------


## antina

> Shume njeres thone qe dashurine nga urrejtja e ndan nje fije shum shum e holle.
> Po ju cfare mendoni??
> 
> Mendoni se mund te dashuroni nje person qe urreni  apo te urreni personin qe dashuroni??????????
> 
> P.S. Te dashurosh s'eshte mekat, te urresh eshte mekat


Dashurinë e ka krijuar natyra (zoti), urrejtjen e krijon njeriu

----------


## *~Rexhina~*

un jo per vete, personin qe e urrej e urrej dhe enderroj sikur ne bomb ti bie ne cac te kokes  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Flora82

çe  te  dyja  shkojne  bashke  edhe  dashuria  edhe  urrejtja !

----------


## hot_prinz

> Shume njeres thone qe dashurine nga urrejtja e ndan nje fije shum shum e holle.
> Po ju cfare mendoni??
> 
> Mendoni se mund te dashuroni nje person qe urreni  apo te urreni personin qe dashuroni??????????
> 
> P.S. Te dashurosh s'eshte mekat, te urresh eshte mekat




Dashuria te verbon dhe kur ndjenjat per nje person jane te dyshimta, do te lind njehere dashuria e pastaj do lind edhe urrejtja. 
Dashuria dhe urrejtja jane nje nder perjetimet me te dhimbshme qe mund ti perjetoje njeriu.
Do urrejme pse dashurojme, sepse duam ate qe nuk deshirojme.
Perderisa ne njeren ane ndjenjat e forta te dashurise kerkojne nje flijim te pafundm per dashurine, ne anen tjeter dyshimi ne ate person i kthen te gjitha keto ndjenja te dashurise ne urrejtje. 
Kjo ambivalence ndjenjash dashurie dhe urrejtje, me luften e tyre shkaterrimtare duke dobesuar dhe smuar personin qe e ndjen ate. Gjithmone i konfrontuar me pyetjen se a ia vlen, do vendos ultimatume vetes qe e di se nuk do te mund ti mbaje. 
Ndoshta nje ultimatum per harrese? Do te ishte ideja me e mira. 

Po te mos ishte shpresa...

----------


## Elonaa

> Dashuria te verbon dhe kur ndjenjat per nje person jane te dyshimta, do te lind njehere dashuria e pastaj do lind edhe urrejtja. 
> Dashuria dhe urrejtja jane nje nder perjetimet me te dhimbshme qe mund ti perjetoje njeriu.
> Do urrejme pse dashurojme, sepse duam ate qe nuk deshirojme.
> Perderisa ne njeren ane ndjenjat e forta te dashurise kerkojne nje flijim te pafundm per dashurine, ne anen tjeter dyshimi ne ate person i kthen te gjitha keto ndjenja te dashurise ne urrejtje. 
> Kjo ambivalence ndjenjash dashurie dhe urrejtje, me luften e tyre shkaterrimtare duke dobesuar dhe smuar personin qe e ndjen ate. Gjithmone i konfrontuar me pyetjen se a ia vlen, do vendos ultimatume vetes qe e di se nuk do te mund ti mbaje. 
> Ndoshta nje ultimatum per harrese? Do te ishte ideja me e mira. 
> 
> Po te mos ishte shpresa...



S'besoj se kjo ndoth tek shumica.
Si e shpjegon faktin qe disa falin tradhetin???
Si e shpjegon qe ca te tjere i rikthehen dashurise edhe pse ne opinion jane betuar e sterbetuar qe se duan me?
Disa falin dhunen qe ushtrojne i dashuri ?
Disa te tjere kur takohen pas shume vitesh madhengjehen.Per mua dashuria ngelet dashuri s'mund te kthehet ne urrejtje.Flas per ate qe eshte dashuri  e vertet jo kalimtare.

----------


## Enii

Shakespeare ka thene qe jan e njejta gje ...

----------


## anastasia 2

un them qe urrejtja mund te kthehet krejt papritur ne dashuri

----------


## bombona

nje genjeshter mund te bej qe gjith dashuria te kthehet ne urrejtje

----------


## hot_prinz

> S'besoj se kjo ndoth tek shumica.
> Si e shpjegon faktin qe disa falin tradhetin???
> Si e shpjegon qe ca te tjere i rikthehen dashurise edhe pse ne opinion jane betuar e sterbetuar qe se duan me?
> Disa falin dhunen qe ushtrojne i dashuri ?
> Disa te tjere kur takohen pas shume vitesh madhengjehen.Per mua dashuria ngelet dashuri s'mund te kthehet ne urrejtje.Flas per ate qe eshte dashuri  e vertet jo kalimtare.


Elonaa, nese tek shumica do ndodhte dashuria e Romeos dhe Zhuljetes, bota do shkonte drejt mortalitetit, apo jo.

Une mendoj se dashuria dhe urrejtja kane te bejne shume me dashurine e vertete, nocioni dashuri e vertete eshte nje perjetim ndjenjash i cili nuk mund te definohet, dashuria ndjehet nga zemra e nuk pyet logjiken. 

Dashuria e vertete mendoj se do te mund te ekziston vetem atehere kur logjika kurr nuk ve ne dyshim dashurine absolute te zemres. E nese logjika do gjej shkakun me te vogel per nje dyshim se tjetri nuk ndjen dashurine e njejte, atehere ne kete moment do lind urrejtja. Urrejtja jo ndaj personit tjeter por urrejtje dhe lufte e mendjes ndaj zemres.

Shume thone se dashuria e vertete eshte nje iluzion e nuk ekziston, sepse absolutizmi mes dy personave te ndjejne njejte, ta duan dhe ta akceptojne njeri tjetrin pakompromis eshte nje ilusion, sepse vete bota e edhe njerzit nuk jane absolute por bejne kompromise.

E nese ndjen dashurine e vertete, mendoj se do kesh vetem dy shtigje. E largon logjiken dhe ndjek zemren pa llogaritur ne konsekuencat shif Romeon dhe Zhuljeten ose shtegu tjeter lufta e perjetshme e mendjes me zemren.

Pyetjeve tua nuk mund tu pergjigjem sepse nuk i kam perjetuar, nuk e  di cfare te them, varet nga ajo se a dashurojne me zemer apo bejne vetem nje kompromis.

----------


## [LoTi]

> P.S. Te dashurosh s'eshte mekat, te urresh eshte mekat


*Eshte dhe nje fjal e urt popullore:Ai u martua me te sepse e dashuroi , Ajo e dashuroi ate sepse u martua.
*

----------

